# Zoos with PDF's



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

I did a search but the most recent thread I could find was from 2008 so I thought I'd start a new one. Looking to create a list of zoos that have PDF's on display for the public. 

So what specific zoos do you know of that have them?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

There are probably countless zoos in the U.S. that utilize Adobe and its fine suite of products. It's going to be a long list...good luck!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol at skylsdale... 

I haven't been to a zoo or aquarium that didn't have poison dart frogs...


----------



## sdlyager (Jan 30, 2012)

I was in the Toledo Ohio zoo a few months ago nad they had Azureus in with a large snake!!


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

skylsdale said:


> There are probably countless zoos in the U.S. that utilize Adobe and its fine suite of products. It's going to be a long list...good luck!


PDF is actually open standard nowadays so... 



jacobi said:


> I haven't been to a zoo or aquarium that didn't have poison dart frogs...


I've been to three zoos in the last year or two and none of them had any.

Not to smack anyone around here, but can anyone besides sdlyager actually name some specific zoos that DO have them?


----------



## frogfannumero1 (Mar 15, 2009)

The Shedd Aquarium has some very cool amphibian exhibits including dart frogs and mantellas. I was very impressed overall with their frog exhibits.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Georgia aquarium mixes species... they were a little surprised when I called them out on it


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

kthehun89 said:


> Georgia aquarium mixes species... they were a little surprised when I called them out on it


Thanks for the reply. As a note going forward, let's PLEASE not make this a mixing thread.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Bronx zoon in NY has a few displays.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soldier17 (Mar 26, 2012)

California Academy of Science in San Francisco has a rainforest dome with dart frogs in it.


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

John Ball Park Zoo with a mixed tank and very skinny frogs


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback so far everyone! From here on out could you please include the city/state where the zoo is located?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sure how accurate this is for current frogs at zoos; but here is Saurian's list of zoos they provided frogs.

Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Poison Arrow Dart Frogs Terrarium Animals from Saurian Enterprises, Inc.

Houston Museum of Natural Science, Houston TX 
Newport Aquarium, Newport KY 
Aquarium of the Americas, New Orleans, LA 
Audubon Zoo, New Orleans, LA 
Georgia Aquarium, Atlanta GA 
Knoxville Zoo, Knoxville TN 
Monterey Bay Aquarium, Monterey CA 
Naples Botanical Garden, Naples FL 
American Museum of Natural History, New York, NY 
Philadelphia Zoo, Philadelphia PA 
Brookfield Zoo, Chicago Illinois 
St. Louis Zoo, St. Louis MO 
Olbrich Botanical Garden, Madison, WI 
Marie Selby Botanical Garden, Sarasota Fl 
Ball State Zoo 
Discovery Place, Charlotte NC 
*The Detroit Zoo, Detroit MI 
Living Treasures Animal Park, Newcastle, PA 
*The Shedd Aquarium, Chicago Illinois 
Moody Gardens, Galveston Texas 
The Bronx Zoo, Bronx NY 
*The Fort Wayne Children's Zoo, Ft. Wayne, IN 
Potowatomi Zoo, South Bend IN 
Dickerson Park Zoo, Springfield, MO 
Lincoln Park Zoo, Chicago IL 
The Missouri Botanical Gardens, St Louis MO 
Ripley's Aquarium, Myrtle Beach, SC 
Ripley's Aquarium of the Smokies, Gatlinburg, TN 
The Sophia M. Sachs Butterfly House, St. Louis MO 
Prospect Park Zoo, Flatbush, NY 
The Milwaukee County Zoo, Milwaukee, WI 
The Jacksonville Zoo, Jacksonville FL 
Jacobsons Aquarium, Point Pleasant Beach, NJ 
Miller Park Zoo, Bloomington, IL 
New Jersey State Aquarium, (Adventure Aquarium) Camden NJ 
Omaha Zoo, Omaha, NE 
Reptile Gardens, Rapid City, SD 
Roosevelt Park Zoo, Minot ND 
South Florida Science Museum, West Palm Beach, FL 
* Steinhart Aquarium, San Francisco, CA 
Denver Aquarium, Denver CO 
The Aquarium of the Pacific, Long Beach, CA 
The Memphis Zoo, Memphis, TN 
The Toronto Zoo, Ontario Canada 
Clyde Peeling's Reptiland, Allenwood, PA 
*Tree Hill Nature Center, Jacksonville FL 


You can also add Lowry Park Zoo in Tampa with darts and mantellas; and Disney Animal Kingdon, Orlando


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

Como Zoo and Minnesota Zoo (both in Minnesota do). Como zoo is free by the way. Como zoo has a tropical room you can walk through that has Auratus and Leucs and milk frogs roaming free (they told me they estimate around 50) and then they have maybe half a dozen vivs in another location.


----------



## tritium (Aug 19, 2012)

Seneca park zoo has two mixed tanks one with azureus and cobalt and the other has a couple morphs of auratus. Rochester ny


----------



## 20200 (Sep 3, 2012)

Zoo Atlanta has some darts and other frogs, some of the vivs were either over or undersized.
The Atlanta Botanical Gardens isn't a zoo, but they still have some nice frog exhibits. They also have a conservatory where darts, turtles, quail, and lizards run free, along with some mice that invited themselves in. 
The Georgia Aquarium has one permanent dart frog exhibit, with an Emerald Tree Boa in it. Frogs: A Chorus of Colors is also there until the end of the year.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Can't believe it hasn't been mentioned yet, but the National Zoo in DC has some on display in the reptile house and the Amazonia exhibit. 

Some photos


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Soldier17 said:


> California Academy of Science in San Francisco has a rainforest dome with dart frogs in it.


Very cool exibit.

I'll add San Diego Zoo to the list. They have several tanks spread around the zoo.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Turtle back Zoo in West Orange NJ also has darts on exhibit


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

kthehun89 said:


> Georgia aquarium mixes species... they were a little surprised when I called them out on it


The Georgia Aquarium does not keep PDF. They are currently housing a traveling exhibit "A Chorus of Colors" It will leave and another traveling exhibit will take its place.

The Riverbanks Zoo and Garden in Columbia, SC has 1 Azureus on display and a large Mantella display


----------



## djone2 (Mar 8, 2012)

San Diego Zoo has a (albeit small) exhibit. They also have some Atelopus zeteki there, which I had never seen so I though that was nice.

-D


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Here are some photos of the dart frogs at the John G. Shedd aquarium in Chicago. I went to the Brookfield Zoo last year, and I can't remember any dart frogs, but they were in the process of rehabbing the Reptile House and changing it to some kind of other house. What a shame they are getting rid of the reptile house.


----------



## Hak (Jul 10, 2005)

The Denver Zoo in Denver, CO has several dart displays. Mostly Tincs and Leucs. One large enclosure has them mixed.


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

Houston Zoo has several type of dart frogs and mantellas. Natural science museum in houston also have dart frog too


----------



## Dendrobatid (May 6, 2010)

I've worked at quite a few zoos and IMO one of the best collections of Dendrobatids is at the National Aquarium in Baltimore. They have a very impressive, off-exhibit collection.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

the Como zoo in Minneapolis has em, so does the Minnesota Zoo.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Liberty Science Center in NJ has a few Dart and TreeFrog displays.


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

The Sedgwick County Zoo in Wichita, KS has a display with several Green and Black Auratus and Hourglass Tree Frogs. The Oklahoma City Zoo has a display of Phyllobates bicolor.


----------



## TyGuy (Jul 23, 2012)

The tulsa zoo,Tulsa OK has a walk through exhibit.and the Syracuse zoo,has a few species and a breeding group of about 45 panamanian golden frogs too.


----------



## yellow dart frog man (Mar 8, 2011)

The zoos i know of that have PDF'S are St. Louis Zoo, Omaha henry doorly zoo, Kansas city zoo,Central Florida Zoo, Topeka zoo, Rolling hills Zoo and Museum, and sedwick county zoo( Which was the first zoo in the U.S to breed Aruatus). The rolling hills zoo has like seven species all in there own planted vivariums and they keep the Dendrobates Tinc. species in groups of 3 and the others are in groups of five.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

The El Paso Zoo has a single mixed species PDF display, Azureus and Auratus. I know it has been mentioned but Denver Zoo and Houston Zoo also have them.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

sdlyager said:


> I was in the Toledo Ohio zoo a few months ago nad they had Azureus in with a large snake!!


The Newport aquarium has/had a large enclosure with mixed species (ughh) that also housed tree vipers. Cincinnati Zoo also has a really nice viv with azureus and leucs in the reptile house.


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Franklin Park Zoo near Boston, MA has a tiny display with RETF's


----------



## Soldier17 (Mar 26, 2012)

Reef_Haven said:


> I'm sure how accurate this is for current frogs at zoos; but here is Saurian's list of zoos they provided frogs.
> 
> Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Poison Arrow Dart Frogs Terrarium Animals from Saurian Enterprises, Inc.
> 
> ...


The Monterey Bay Aquarium does not have a dart frog exhibit. They only keep animals that can be found in the Monterey bay and the surrounding area.


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

The Dallas zoo has a mixed tank of Azureus and if i remember correctly it is Cobalt.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have talked with a few Keepers at zoos and they personally do not see mixing darts and/or other species as an issue. Specifically I have spoke with people at Lowry Park Zoo in Tampa, Detroit Zoo, and SF Academy of Sciences.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

National Aquarium in Baltimore had the biggest collection on the country for many years, The Cincinnati Zoo used to have one of the biggest in the country ....and then I moved away.....BAM!!!


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

I recently visited Sedgwick County Zoo and was able to go behind the scenes and see their veterinary facilities. They are not only the first facility to breed auratus as mentioned, but they also have an amazing amphibian conservation facility that is closed to the public that is exclusively for breeding endangered amphibians for release. They also had golden mantella and panamanian golden frogs on display!


----------



## melbel (Oct 5, 2010)

Woodland Park Zoo Seattle, Wa has a couple of displays.


----------



## aurantiaca1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Kansas City Zoo has a few frog tanks with azureus, auratus, etc.


----------



## RibbidyReptiles (Jul 14, 2012)

The LA Zoo opened their new reptile center called "The Lair". 
They have some nice darts there.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

They have a big planted viv setup at the Vilas Zoo here in Madison, WI.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Bronx has some nice terrarium


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

The San Antonio Zoo (amphibian house) and Sea World San Antonio (single viv on left as you exit the shark display) have dart displays.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Santa Barbara, Ca has a big mixed tank.


----------



## stephen-mcginn (Sep 26, 2010)

The National aquarium of Baltimore,MD

Been their a few times and have a nice variety of darts on top floor right before the giant rainforest enclosure for monkeys and such.


----------



## stephen-mcginn (Sep 26, 2010)

Philadelphia zoo as far as i know


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

The Detroit Zoo has a single mixed species exhibit.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Como zoo in St. Paul
Minnesota zoo


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

Haven't been there in a couple of years but the Louisville Zoo (Louisville, KY) at least used to have PDFs and Atelopus.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Brookfield Zoo outside Chicago has a few in a mixed tank. I think it was Azureus, Luecs, and Powder Blues.


----------

